# NAD, It finally came!



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

Well after a long wait my new amp finally came in yesterday. Didn't get much time to play it but I should have some time over the week end to give it a good go.










.....














....



........


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks interesting. Where did you order it from?


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Congrats, hope you dig it!


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

dcole said:


> Looks interesting. Where did you order it from?


I got it from Diffusion Audio in QC


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Do you know if the Power knob varies the power supply voltage or the drive signal to the power tubes?


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

dcole said:


> Do you know if the Power knob varies the power supply voltage or the drive signal to the power tubes?


It is a form of attenuator. I will say that I don't notice any loss of tone when you turn it down.

this is what the manual says:

Power:
A volume control that adjusts the overall output of your signal. Fully counter-clockwise (0) the Power control acts as a Load, allowing you to take complete advantage of Corso’s Line Out without having to be connected to a speaker cabinet.

_*NOTE:* The Power control only affects Corso’s speaker outputs, this does not alter/change the output level of the Line Out._


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Congratulations, I've been thinking about picking up something like that since I've bought a cabinet.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

A Suhr Corso!!! ok, I'm not jealous at all...nope, not a bit, not even a tiny little wee bit....aaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggghhhhhhhhhh...sooooooooo jealous!!! BUT also very happy for you!!!  

Any new gear day that involves anything from Suhr is an exciting day...love their guitars (just can't afford one) and everything I've seen and heard from their amps sounds great. Really great looking amp too - cool design...guess that's why they describe the Corso as a work of art. Maybe you can give us a full review once you've had some time with it.

Congrats!!!


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Congrats! P.S: I would remove the 1st pic with your full address on it. A lot of crazy's on the interweb.


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

Cool! That 7-Ply Multi-Wood Headshell is super unique!
Interesting that they went with a built-in attenuator as opposed to power scaling on this model. I guess it makes sense in order to achieve it's purpose as a silent recording head. Don't need much in the way of resisters for a such a low-watt head anyways.

- - - Updated - - -



zurn said:


> Congrats! P.S: I would remove the 1st pic with your full address on it. A lot of crazy's on the interweb.


Ah ha! Now I know your address and can mail you free amps!


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

Wow, a big congrats. Have fun!


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

bcmatt said:


> Cool! That 7-Ply Multi-Wood Headshell is super unique!
> Interesting that they went with a built-in attenuator as opposed to power scaling on this model. I guess it makes sense in order to achieve it's purpose as a silent recording head. Don't need much in the way of resisters for a such a low-watt head anyways.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



Fixed thought I had blurred that out.


Feel free to send me all the free amps you want


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Sounds like it is not adjusting the power supply voltages then. It would be neat to see the schematic on this one.



soldierscry said:


> It is a form of attenuator. I will say that I don't notice any loss of tone when you turn it down.
> 
> this is what the manual says:
> 
> ...


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

Sweet looking amp - congrats!


----------



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

Real sweet amp!Lucky you.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

Cool... I'll have to get acquainted with that one. Enjoy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Congrats, that's a handsome little unit!

I remember the thread when you decided on this amp, glad that it made it in, enjoy!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

wow that sure is nice lookin! a matching cab, and that would totally lok awesome in the living room, as furniture. hahahaha goood for you man, turn all the knobs to 11


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks guys. I've had some more time with the amp lately and the more I play it the more I love it! The clean sound is great and when you crank up the drive it really starts to shine. I'm hoping to get some audio/video demos done of it along with my pedals in the next couple weeks. I might even try to get a friend or two out to do some playing on it as I'm not the greatest player and really want to do it justice. Not sure if I mentioned but I'm using a Dr z Z best 2x12.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

cheezyridr said:


> wow that sure is nice lookin! a matching cab, and that would totally lok awesome in the living room, as furniture. hahahaha goood for you man, turn all the knobs to 11


The cab thought has crossed my mind, but not sure where I could find some one to make it. I am looking at getting a road case made for it so that I wont have to worry about banging the head up when I transport it.


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

Gawd that thing is awesome! Wow.


----------



## allanr (Jan 11, 2012)

Very nice amp. Congratulations!


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

No time for a video yet, but this one is a very accurate to what I'm getting (even done with the same cab)

One thing I would change with the amp is to make the gain boost foot-switchable.

[video=youtube;C0QPlMR5YPo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0QPlMR5YPo[/video]


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Congrats!

I dig the look of those Corso!
I think I could put it in the living room and even my gf would love it!


----------



## Cinch01 (Mar 13, 2014)

Looks like a Z-best cab... :sFun_dancing:


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

Super curious to know what you think of it as you keep playing it. I have had one on order for months, and it should be arriving any day.....!


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

Duster said:


> Super curious to know what you think of it as you keep playing it. I have had one on order for months, and it should be arriving any day.....!


The more I play it the more I love it. There is so much tweaking you can do with it, and I'm never hard pressed to find a tone that inspires me to play. A lot of the time I just sit and play and let my daughter (18 month old) play with the knobs, She seems to have a good ear for tone..lol


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

Duster said:


> Super curious to know what you think of it as you keep playing it. I have had one on order for months, and it should be arriving any day.....!


I look forward to hearing your thoughts on the amp.


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

I finally got mine too! Picked it up last week. I haven't played it enough yet to offer a full review.

My quick thoughts:

Looks: It is gorgeous. Great materials and design, and looks very well put together, from a workmanship point of view. Up close in real life, it certainly doesn't disappoint.

Sound: It sounds great, and I'm just getting started with it. For reference, I'm playing through a Voltage 1x12 cab with a WGS Reaper speaker in it. Before this, I was playing a Vox AC4TV through the same cab. I always thought the Vox sounded great, with a very nice all-tube tone. And obviously, I expected the Corso to be better, given the price and Suhr reputation. However, I didn't expect it to be so much better. The Corso is much richer and more full, with a much more physical presence to the sound. I also expected the switches on the Corso to have subtle effects, having heard the couple of youtube videos out there. However, in reality they are dramatic. Even with only drive, treble, bass, and power knobs, the range of sounds I can get are much wider than I would have thought, using the switches. They completely change the character of the amp, just by changing one or two of them. They also allow me to switch between a single coil strat, a double-humbucker guitar, and a P-90 archtop, hitting the sweet spot of each, with a couple of switch changes.

It is much louder than I thought it would be, for a 5-watt amp. I play it at home in a basement, and I've got to have it turned down to pretty low power not to shake the ceiling, but even at low power you get full tones, which is not true for the Vox AC4.

I haven't tried the line out yet, will let you know what I think when I have.

My only criticism, which is probably unfair, is that there is no footswitch. Considering the power of those little switches on the amp, it would be great to be able to access those tones while playing. However, it's designed to be a recording amp, so I guess the idea is that you use the switches in between recording individual parts/tracks.

Does this jive with what you think of it as you've been playing it? Any thoughts of your own after playing it a while?


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

I couldn't have said it any better, you described it to a tee, and you are right this thing can shake the walls!

I am very tempted to look into a mod to make at least the gain boost foot switchable.



Duster said:


> I finally got mine too! Picked it up last week. I haven't played it enough yet to offer a full review.
> 
> My quick thoughts:
> 
> ...


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

soldierscry said:


> I couldn't have said it any better, you described it to a tee, and you are right this thing can shake the walls!
> 
> I am very tempted to look into a mod to make at least the gain boost foot switchable.


The thing is, just about all of the switches can be replicated with pedals that I have, and the amp takes pedals well. But I'd have to do a lot of tweaking to get the pedals set right, and the switches give you just the right amount of emphasis without having to even think about it. I'm loving the "bright", "mid" and "presence" switches especially. Just enough boost, not too much. 

Another thing I should have mentioned: I have never played an amp with such sensitivity to the guitar's volume and tone controls. I'm a lefty, and the way lefty guitars are wired, the tone and volume pots tend to have an "all-or-nothing" kind of range. On this amp, though, I'm finding that I can get meaningful control over tone just with the controls on the guitar itself. For what's supposed to be a simple amp, this thing has opened up a lot of tonal possibiliites for me. Maybe too many. I don't want to spend too much time flipping switches and twisting knobs, but I can't help it!


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

Lately I have been leaving the deep and presence switches on and the others off while using the the neck pickup on my Godin Icon (P94) with the guitars tone rolled off about a 1/4 of the way. It gives me an amazing clean tones (Corso volume just shy of a 1/4 of the way up). For dirt I've been using my Arcane analog KGB and this amp loves it (and all pedals as you mentioned).

I know what your saying about the lefty problems, my brother is a lefty too. I can not understand why Gibson doesn't but reverse pots in there guitars. Having to turn the knobs down to turn the volume up is nuts.

As for the tweaking problem I have my own solution that works. I just let my 1 1/2 year old in my music room while I play and leave the tweaking to her..lol


The only other issue I have with the amp is it looks so good I'm afraid to take it out of my room. I might get a road case for it to transport it safely. 



Duster said:


> The thing is, just about all of the switches can be replicated with pedals that I have, and the amp takes pedals well. But I'd have to do a lot of tweaking to get the pedals set right, and the switches give you just the right amount of emphasis without having to even think about it. I'm loving the "bright", "mid" and "presence" switches especially. Just enough boost, not too much.
> 
> Another thing I should have mentioned: I have never played an amp with such sensitivity to the guitar's volume and tone controls. I'm a lefty, and the way lefty guitars are wired, the tone and volume pots tend to have an "all-or-nothing" kind of range. On this amp, though, I'm finding that I can get meaningful control over tone just with the controls on the guitar itself. For what's supposed to be a simple amp, this thing has opened up a lot of tonal possibiliites for me. Maybe too many. I don't want to spend too much time flipping switches and twisting knobs, but I can't help it!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Cant go wrong with Suhr.
love the mini amp concept, hope to hear a review!


----------

